# Ammo is back baby!



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I saw .223/556 FMJ online for $ .55 for PMC and .56 for Federal.
Cheapest I've seen brass case stuff lately.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

My local wally had 1 box of 100 rnd wwb 45acp for $40 and 1 50rnd federal(small primer) 45acp for $20.
They also had a stack of tula 5.56 for $5 .


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just scored a box of 1000 rounds of 9mm for $250 + tax at a local big box! Plus there were about 7 more boxes of 50 available for $18/each.

YEAH!!!


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Local big box had a typical empty cabinet. I was at Gander last week and I didn't even see shelves for 22s anymore. They filled it with something else. I haven't bought a box of ammo at a local store since last year sometime. Yup, ammo everywhere, lol. At least I have enough that I was able to donate a bunch of 22s to a recent father/son outing.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Meijer = Empty
Dunhams = Empty
WalMart = Empty
Guns Galore = Over Priced and Limited Selection
Williams GunSight = Limited Selection and rationing when they have the ammo

Rifle rounds have been cleared out at most places now too. 

Yup...it's coming back!


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

When will normal ammo shipments resume??? When the hoarders stop hoarding?:rant:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Meijer = Empty
> Dunhams = Empty
> WalMart = Empty
> Guns Galore = Over Priced and Limited Selection
> ...


In no way did I mean to imply that ammo is back to pre-Sandy Hook availability and price. There's going to be a new "normal" without a doubt. Prices will re-set at a yet to be determined rate. My point is that with a little diligence, I've been able to find plenty of what I need at what I consider to be pretty good prices.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> When will normal ammo shipments resume??? When the hoarders stop hoarding?:rant:


It's not that normal shipments aren't happening, it's just that they typically last hours at the most, even with stores limiting amounts per purchase. Millions of people are all watching the same websites and ammo engines like gunbot are making it easier to stay on top of shipments. People are also camping out at stores waiting for shipments. I wouldn't expect anything to change this year for sure. 2009 was bad but this is unprecedented. Fear of new gun laws helped sell millions of new firearms and now those new shooters need ammo in addition to those that are "stocking up".


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Just at the Hartland Wally World today, they have gotten more rifle calibers including .223 on the shelves. No .22 which I expect won't come back real soon as it's the cheapest ammo to shoot and probably most in demand.
Still a three box limit, but 30.06, 30-30, .243 and 7MM plus some others were available still and there were more than 3 boxes of each on the shelves.
For .22 I'm still just stopping by the stores and hoping to continue to get lucky to be there when it comes in and is put on the shelves. Found 2000 rounds since the panic hit without a lot of effort. Shot most of it so far, new Ruger SR22P is addictive and fun.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

imjon said:


> Just at the Hartland Wally World today, they have gotten more rifle calibers including .223 on the shelves. No .22 which I expect won't come back real soon as it's the cheapest ammo to shoot and probably most in demand.
> Still a three box limit, but 30.06, 30-30, .243 and 7MM plus some others were available still and there were more than 3 boxes of each on the shelves.
> For .22 I'm still just stopping by the stores and hoping to continue to get lucky to be there when it comes in and is put on the shelves. Found 2000 rounds since the panic hit without a lot of effort. Shot most of it so far, new Ruger SR22P is addictive and fun.


 
Love my SR22P! Doesn't take long to run 100 rounds through it!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Scored the last box of Federal 45 auot fmj at walmart this afternoon. It looked so lonely on the shelf all by itself, begging to be taken home. $20 too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

thill said:


> Love my SR22P! Doesn't take long to run 100 rounds through it!


LOL, so true. Haven't been able to stop at 100 rounds yet though. More like 150 every time I'm out shooting it.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I cant afford to shoot that many rounds. Not because of money but because how would I replace that ammo. I cant even get a box of 22 rounds.:rant:


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> I cant afford to shoot that many rounds. Not because of money but because how would I replace that ammo. I cant even get a box of 22 rounds.:rant:


Retired, I stop by any Wally World, Dunhams, Gander's etc, every time I'm near one. It's just luck so far, but I've gotten .22's as they were being put on the shelves. 
Highest I paid was $24 at Wally World for a brick. Isn't any set time they put them out either, I was at a Dunham's one night around 8 p.m. and found 12 bricks (only one per customer), another time I was in Wally's at 7:30 a.m.
Pure luck is all it's been.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

IMJON you are very lucky then. Its dry out here once in awhile I might get lucky but its very rare.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

American Rifleman:


http://www.americanrifleman.org/blo...content=AmmoGone2-text&utm_campaign=AmmoGone2


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

hoping the hoarders have to eat all them rounds, been looking for 22 mags, and 40 S&W for months and Months and MONTHS. haven't seen a box of them anywhere. I refuse to get them at the Gun Broker web site, where 22 mags are listed for a starting price of 35.00 for a box of 50 whit a buy it now price of 65.00. 40S&W a box of 20 starting at 65.00 or for 50 95.00. and if you click the link taking you the other stuff they have listed, you'll see they have damn near every round made and 10's of thousands of them. Makes me wonder who they buy theirs from to amass that many rounds because that is more than just local availability.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Two weeks ago the Flint Repocast auction had 250 round boxes of CCI Maxi Mags sell for just a little more than what you can buy them for last fall. 

Lots of 22LR listed for next Mondays auction. I didn't add it up but there maybe 7,000-8,000 rounds listed. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

The last couple times that I've been up turkey hunting, Ebel's in Falmouth was getting more and more ammo in.

They had most of the pistol calibers and .223 (at least a dozen boxes of each caliber). The .223 was rated for barrels with only a certain twist rate though. I had never heard of the majority of the manufacturers either. .22lr was 5.99/box of 50. I didn't pay attention to what the other stuff was going for.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I checked out Wally's in Howell last evening and they had three boxes of .32 Auto ammo!

First, Who owns a .32 Auto?

Second, What the hail for?

Third, Youse guys are dreamin'!

O'lame


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

.34 cents a round...even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while. I'm happy, now I can take my wife to the range. Wish I could have bought two mega pack boxes, but this will do and I'm not putting ammo on a credit card. The small box is JHP, not my first choice, but better than nothing. 












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Ordered this about 3 months ago - showed up today.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

On Target in Kzoo had plenty of handgun ammo and plenty of .223 ammo. Prices sucked....but for all we know, they might end up being the new norm. 

Assorted 9mm 115 ball ammo was $39.99 for 50 and PMC .223 fmj was $14.99. Thats about 120% increase on the 9mm stuff and 80% increase on the .223. I was there for about 45 minutes picking up a new toy and I was watching to see if there were any takers. I didn't see anyone buying ammo.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> On Target in Kzoo had plenty of handgun ammo and plenty of .223 ammo. Prices sucked....but for all we know, they might end up being the new norm.
> 
> Assorted 9mm 115 ball ammo was $39.99 for 50 and PMC .223 fmj was $14.99. Thats about 120% increase on the 9mm stuff and 80% increase on the .223. I was there for about 45 minutes picking up a new toy and I was watching to see if there were any takers. I didn't see anyone buying ammo.


I can't see that being the new norm. That is price gouging. The places not charging those prices don't have ammo on their shelves. Supply and demand at work? Sure, but eventually demand will subside and supply is increasing, it just takes time. 

Look at my above post for example. I picked up 350 rounds of 9mm for $120. That's not bad in my book. That works out to around $17/box of 50. I also nabbed the JHP's for only $24/box of 20. That is also priced right around the old "norm".


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Saw a guy selling ammo out of his van on the side of the road the other day. I stopped to see what he had and check out his prices. He had a nice selection but all his prices were at least 100% over retail! Said he hits all the local retailers on a daily basis, buys what he can and resells them. I didn't buy anything from him for a couple of reasons.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Antics like that certainly don't help...and neither do people who buy from him.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Saw 9 100 rd boxes of 9mm Winchester target for $25 a box at Walmart Sunday morning. Resisted buying any. I'm pretty well stocked. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I stop into walmart probably twice a week for something and always check for ammo. I get lucky about once sweet. I regularly pay 40 per 100 of 45 acp. 
35 per 100 of 40 s&w
24 per 100 of 9mm 
8 per 20 of .223 
All brass. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

buckslayer54 said:


> I stop into walmart probably twice a week for something and always check for ammo. I get lucky about once sweet. I regularly pay 40 per 100 of 45 acp.
> 35 per 100 of 40 s&w
> 24 per 100 of 9mm
> 8 per 20 of .223
> ...


Are you sure your quanites were 100 and not 50-per box?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Was at miejer the other day and they hsd a pile of 9mm..i was shocked


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Jim..47 said:


> Are you sure your quanites were 100 and not 50-per box?




100 rounds per box. WWB 9mm 115gr.JHP $24.47 per 100..... $73+tax for 300 rounds............ Wally World.......when it's in... I got mine at midnight......:evil: 

Ain't never paying more than a quarter a round for 9mm.....ain't worth it.


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

buckslayer54 said:


> I stop into walmart probably twice a week for something and always check for ammo. I get lucky about once sweet. I regularly pay 40 per 100 of 45 acp.
> 35 per 100 of 40 s&w
> 24 per 100 of 9mm
> 8 per 20 of .223
> ...


Yes they are 100 round boxes. That seems to be the normal price at walmart throughout most of the state. Even when ammo was really short, their prices remained constant.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

